# [SOLVED] google chrome refused install in windows 8.1?



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i recently had a flash player update which included browser chrome and google tool bar. but see the tool bar installed not the chrome browser.
is it blocked or some thing in windows 8.1


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: google chrome refused install in windows 8.1?*

Hi roodap,

Do you get any error messages at all? Try and see if you are able to install another browser...Mozilla Firefox would be a perfect alternative. See if you are able to install another browser at least.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: google chrome refused install in windows 8.1?*

No it is not blocked. Just sounds like either it did not install or something cancelled the installer.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: google chrome refused install in windows 8.1?*



DBCooper said:


> Hi roodap,
> 
> Do you get any error messages at all? Try and see if you are able to install another browser...Mozilla Firefox would be a perfect alternative. See if you are able to install another browser at least.


i have installed opera there ws no problem for 64 bit browser.
this adobe update was given through a package from clnet chrome, toolbar and flashplayer. except for the chrome other were installed ok. i don't see what stopped the browser installation.
there was no error message. installer just said finished.
there is no chrome installe. i checked in programfiles folder also


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: google chrome refused install in windows 8.1?*

Either way you can just install Chrome on its own and you should be set:

https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: google chrome refused install in windows 8.1?*

yes it installed without any complaints.
may be the 3 pack installer failed to ask user policy for chrome, though it asked permission to run the installer from clnet.
so system has no problem
thanks


----------

